# Sparring Equipment



## Chris-H (Jul 11, 2008)

Greetings Everyone,

This is only my second time posting on this forum so I thought a brief introduction might be in order.

My name is Chris Haynes and I train in Gao Style Bagua in Boulder Colorado. I have been training in Chinese Kung Fu since 1998.

I am posting this here on behalf of my teachers, my school and on behalf of any other martial arts group out there that is being robbed by this company.

"There are a number of companies manufacturing martial arts equipment in Pakistan. In the fall of last year I placed an order with Tango Sports (www.tangosports.com) for several dozen OEM gloves and shin guards. I had numerous conversations with Wazeer Mughal and his brother that own and manage the company. I have 15 emails with the company about logo placement, cloth patch design and cost. The entire purchase was paid for and the company kept stalling on delivery. After three more months of emails (and phone calls) with NO RESPONSE from Tango Sports, it was clear that the order was not going to ship. I created an alias email identity and the company responded right away. Over three weeks I pretended to be another interested buyer and the company was fully engaged, promising a great product. I then revealed that I had heard about Tango Sports not fulfilling an order with another martial arts school and started corresponding with the company about my original order. They gave me a story about reorganization and that my original paperwork had been lost but that they had the equipment. I would only need to send another $300 to get the equipment. I reluctantly sent the money and never got another response to my emails and received NO EQUIPMENT.
The order was supposed to arrive last September and I am still waiting. This company has stolen over $1,000.00 of my money, DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM; these guys are liars and thieves.
I have all the documentation to back up my allegation and will be happy to show anyone who asks."

Please feel free to contact me and I will put you in touch with my teachers. We have been waiting for this equipment for quite some time. Money has been exchanged and nothing has been received in return. All attempts to contact the business have gone unanswered, unless it for new business.
Please be careful and find somewhere else to purchase your equipment if you are doing business with this company. Please email me about your interaction with this company if you have had any.

Thank you kindly for your time,

Chris Haynes
Gao Style Bagua Training Center
Boulder, CO
www.gaostylebaguausa.com


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the heads up

buy american


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 14, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> buy american


 
Which means don't shop at Wal-Mart.  Nothing they sell is American made (or close to it).  Nothing at all in their toy department is American made.

Now, let me get back to topic:
Which ma companies sell American made products?  We should start a list of those so we know who to support.

AoG


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll make sure I won't.  Thanks!


----------



## Chris-H (Jul 19, 2008)

This campaign seems to have caught someones attention in their organization. We will have to see what transpires.

Thanks again for your responses!

Chris


----------

